# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  προβλημα με Αkai cs-34d

## νεκταριοος

Γιας κ Σακη υπεροχα ολα αυτα που μας δειχνεται σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ. κατι αλλο τωρα εχω ενα akai cs-34d το οπιο ειναι για 110β και ο προηγουμενος που το ειχε το εβαλε κατα λαθως στα 220 και μπουμ,(μου το χαρισε ξεροντας οτι δεν θα παει χαμενο) το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι ο μετ/στης ειναι καμενος ,στο μανουαλ εχει τασεις τροφδοτικου 5,5β 21β ,22β υπαρχει παρομειος μτ/στης ,η μαλων θα εχει διακοσμητικο χαρακτηρα πλεων? ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση.

----------


## east electronics

Μετεφερα το θεμα σου στη σωστη κατηγορια . 

Αρχικα υπαρχει παντα το γνωστο κολπο να το συνδεσεις στα 110 βολτ ( το τυλιγμα που προφανως εχει μεινει και δουλευει ) και να βεβαβιωσεις τις τασεις που βγαζει . 

Φυσικα υπαρχει και το σχηματικο του ωστε να μην μπεις σε επικινδυνες διαδικασιες ... 

Η σταθεροποιηση σε αυτα ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλη οπου ευκολα θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις σταθεροποιητες τασης ωστε πισω απο αυτους να βαλεις εναν μετασχηματιστη με πιθανον λιγο μεγαλυτερες τασεις αλλα τυποποιημενο σε οτι αφορα το νουμερο . 


Οσο για τις τασεις θελεις μια 5,5 βολτ για να αναψουν τα λαμπακια 
μια ταση 13 βολτ 
και μια 19,4 
Θεωρητικα ενας ετοιμος μετασχηματιστης 2χ20+6,3 θα σου κανει την δουλεια  αλλα και απο την αλλη ενας τετοιος καινουργιος μετασχηματιστης δεν θα κοστισει παραπανω απο 20 ευρω αν τον παραγγειλεις σε μια βιοτεχνια μετασχηματιστων . 

Θελει μονο λιγο προσοχη γιατι οταν βαζεις σταθεροποιητες ειναι πιθανον να την γλυτωσεις  με μολις 3-4 παραπανω απο την ζητουμενη ταση ...Αντιθετα εαν διατηρησεις το υπαρχων κυκλωμα που δουλευει με ζενερ ειναι προφανες οτι θα χρειαστεις τις τασεις που δινει ο κατασκευαστης  και θα εχεις ανοχες μονο για λιγα βολτ παραπανω η παρακατω , 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## νεκταριοος

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησει σας κ Σακη επικινωνησα με τον κ Γιατρα και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να μου φτιαξει εναν καινουργιο η να αλαξει το πρωτευων του μτ/τη εσας ποια η γνωμη σας λετε απο το μπαμ να εγινε ζημια στη σταθεροποιηση? εγω το βλεπω εχει πολυ καλους μηχανισμους μεσα εσας ποια η γνωμη σας για το συγκεκριμενο κοματι ? οτι και να μου πειτε δεν με πειραζει,εγω θα το ψιλοπροσπαθησω παντως λιγακι νωμιζω οτι κατι αξιζει.ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## east electronics

αψογα .

Ενας απλος ελεγχος με πολυμετρο στην διοδο αρκει για να παρεις μια εικονα και μια και το μηχανημα ειναι πολυ παλιο δεν θα εχανες απολυτως τιποτα με καινουργιους και φρεσκους ηλεκτρολυτικους . 

Τελος στις περισσοτερες πειπτωσεις η βλαβη σταματαει στο πρωτευον του μετασχηματιση . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για το  ενδιαφερων σας,και εγω ετσι πιστευω οτι τα υπολειπα θα την εχουν γλιτωσει χεχε, μολις εχω νεωτερα θα σας ενημεροσω και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Α ξεχασα και καλο μηνα.

----------

